# Shark attacks started again!



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Baxter has started biting and snapping at us, not in a bad way but just being very mouthy. He had grown out if it at 22 weeks (ish) which was a relief because his puppy biting was particularly bad before. He is now 27 weeks.

It's just so weird it's started again. Could he be teething? He seems to have most of his adult teeth now but think he may be getting his very back ones? Are these the last to come through? He lost his baby canines this week although the adult ones were already through next to the baby ones.

Not sure what order they come out! 

Please tell me the second wind of shark attacks is normal!

Thanks


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't worry. It is completely normal. They grow out of it. Just make sure your big boy has lots to chew on like nylabones.

I will quote the wise poster MsWhipple- they chew til their two.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I was wondering the same! Kiya is 5 months and started being Jaws again! My hand was red after school today. I think I said 'no biting' today than ever!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

My pup was on and off with the shark attacks till almost 2. Its normal. Rubyroo and Whipple said it best, they chew till 2. Nylabones and deer/elk antlers have been a godsend. I got a pair of welding gloves to help turn the attacks into a wrestling match. It can be fun


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

We have never had a problem with shark attacks but Lyra, who is now 5.5 months has been chewing sticks a lot recently, sticking them right into the back of her mouth. Having a look it appears she is getting an extra set of molars at the back and this could well be the source of your problems


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our friend's lab ended up on the operating table due to chewing sticks. Dog was 5 years old and last year, I remember, they were lecturing me on how safe and natural stick chewing is :. 

Since the Vizsla is so mouthy, needed to constantly repeat "drop it" to the boy. Must be the most frequent command he heard in his lifetime, and I guess it worked. 
He even drops a juicy steak on command. So, no stick chewing or running with sticks. He is allowed to carry, as long as he doesn't chew. 



As far as shark bites, I think those are an invitation to play. Great opportunity to teach bite inhibition and have fun. 
I would interact playing and teaching... that human skin is more fragile than egg shells. They learn so much through play, why not join?
We always play and through structured roughhousing, and me yelping every time their bite exerted even a little pressure on my skin, they learned

Ever observed two dogs play? They never bite each other's neck, even though their mouth is open as though ready to bite. 

That's it, nothing more comes to my mind, except put on a pair if soft, pig skin work gloves from Home Depot and treat as human skin every time the puppy bites. I got cut a few times on those needle sharp cute little teeth. 

/


----------

